# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Where are u studying?

## Marhaba_Habibi

Im just wondering where your all studying Uni wise, if that applies to anyone here, so which uni and what are u studying? Im a Law student (LLB) 1st year at Kings...

----------


## AaDi

ummm .. am 'kinda' studyin at bolton .. bsc honours computin tech ..

----------


## Marhaba_Habibi

> ummm .. am '*kinda'* studyin at bolton .. bsc honours computin tech ..



...Lolz and what does that define???

----------


## AaDi

> ...Lolz and what does that define???


well it defines .. yes i've been going to a place for three years .. but i've learnt less than even 5% I know by now .. so datz y itz 'kinda'  :Wink:

----------


## Marhaba_Habibi

Lolz, okay thanks for that

----------


## AaDi

waise it seems not a lot of ppl wana discuss what they study :s

----------


## Marhaba_Habibi

> waise it seems not a lot of ppl wana discuss what they study :s


Hmm seems like so, maybe they find no interest in such topic, i just made the thread to find out what ppl are studying outta curiosuty, maybe some ppl just enjoy discussing topics mainly based on "who's having a relationship with who" "whos the "hottest" dude on earth?" basically pretty much pointless topics, no? or maybe it's just me :think;:noi;

----------


## AaDi

> Hmm seems like so, maybe they find no interest in such topic, i just made the thread to find out what ppl are studying outta curiosuty, maybe some ppl just enjoy discussing topics mainly based on "who's having a relationship with who" "whos the "hottest" dude on earth?" basically pretty much pointless topics, no? or maybe it's just me :think;:noi;


lol i agree .. but i still it fun to post in them 'as well' .. but i guess lots of ppl study n guess wen dey come here .. itz da last thing dey wana talk bout :biggrin:

----------


## Marhaba_Habibi

> lol i agree .. but i still it fun to post in them 'as well' .. but i guess lots of ppl study n guess wen dey come here .. itz da last thing dey wana talk bout :biggrin:


Lolz, yeah well theres nothing wrong, I post in such threads to don't worry...

----------


## Muzi

well ill be starting uni in october hopefully, if I pass my A-levels lol, ill be commerce, accounting or marketing

----------


## Tmac

In gr 11 currently. Next year is my final year, then off to Uni!

----------


## manav

*sTUDY*

Hi, I Done My Bcom From Karachi University And Now I M Doin Acca Part2 From Ftc College London

----------


## Marhaba_Habibi

> well ill be starting uni in october hopefully, if I pass my A-levels lol, ill be commerce, accounting or marketing


Oh ok good luck with it, i wanted to get into accounting but i did it for a levels as a unit for business, it's extremley boring, i can't find myself being motivated with an accounting career, so i'll take my dads's footsteps

----------


## Marhaba_Habibi

> In gr 11 currently. Next year is my final year, then off to Uni!


Awww oh right ok, well good luck with it, hope u do well!

----------


## Marhaba_Habibi

> Hi, I Done My Bcom From Karachi University And Now I M Doin Acca Part2 From Ftc College London


Thats really good, keep it up, wish u all the best xxx

----------


## Tmac

> Awww oh right ok, well good luck with it, hope u do well!


Thanks  :Smile: , I sure will  :Wink: .

Anyways, goodluck with law.

----------


## friendlygal786

Am studying for my BS in computer programming

----------


## Muzi

> Oh ok good luck with it, i wanted to get into accounting but i did it for a levels as a unit for business, it's extremley boring, i can't find myself being motivated with an accounting career, so i'll take my dads's footsteps



thanks and waaaaaaaaa accounting is da shit lol dont u go dissing it, its da best ting eva for me neway, i evn luk forward to ma acc classes lik a propa geek lol nd im a proud nerd dont u forget tht lol

so wat r ur dads footsteps?

----------


## Marhaba_Habibi

> Thanks , I sure will .
> 
> Anyways, goodluck with law.



Thanks xxx

----------


## Marhaba_Habibi

> thanks and waaaaaaaaa accounting is da shit lol dont u go dissing it, its da best ting eva for me neway, i evn luk forward to ma acc classes lik a propa geek lol nd im a proud nerd dont u forget tht lol
> 
> so wat r ur dads footsteps?


Lolz, well it's an opinion, accept it :biggrin: anyway good luck to u, hmm my dad's footsteps? he's a lawyer and i guess im just following his footsteps...

----------


## Osama_Gill

I m IN Class 8 in ... school

----------


## Muzna

i am done with my studies...no more student now...but still i have lots n lots of memories about my student life..well presently am doing job  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

well i'm kashif from karachi.. doing bachelors in business administration here from iqra university.. my major is human resource management.. i think i found a lawyer for my cases against my company's hr policies  :Big Grin: 

lol and i didnt see this thread before hence i couldnt reply earlier  :Stick Out Tongue: 
i do like my studies enough that i can talk about em after i get back from my uni  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nuts_&_Raisins

IM AT HERTFORDSHIRE, DOIN ACCOUNTING & FINANCE...BUT U KNO ALREADY  TEEWEE :kissing: <3

----------


## Dal

Hi, 

How ya doing? I aint been on this site for ages, anyway i thought your question seemed to most interesting, lol. I'm at Coventry Uni doing MBA I.T. Have a nice day! hope uni going well!!

----------


## Endurer

Welcome back Dal. Which state?

----------


## volvo

i am doing I.COM...

----------


## glimmering_candle

mmmmmmm...
main CAT ( certified accounting technician) kar rahi hoo ajkal!
From SKANS ...
nd i will do ACCA after that!
my mom says 
(main paisa kharch karanay wali machine hoo :Stick Out Tongue:  lol)
 aik aur bat bataon??

im the youngest student there!

mere class fellow 18 se kam k nahi hain!
m sixteen!:smartass:

----------


## volvo

so.tum kiss kay baad CAT ker rahi ho...matric kay baad ya inter kay baad...

----------


## glimmering_candle

Matric K Baad:d

----------


## volvo

hmm..acha...what were your subs in matric...

----------


## glimmering_candle

Biology, Physics, Chemistry ,Maths

----------


## volvo

ahan...tu eik dam say science choor kay ACT kay side per kiyoon ayi..koi khaas wajah...

----------


## glimmering_candle

mujhay aaj tak science achi nahi lagi :Smile: or main nay science rakhi is liye thi k muj se pehlay meray khandan main kissi larki nay science nahi parhni !
avein show marnay k liye rakh li!
but it doesn't mean k main fail hoti rahi hooN!
main nay science main 1st 2nd 3rd se neechay position nahi li!
lekin wo sirf parhai ki had tak tha !
mujhay basically art se lagao hai!
our by the way yeh cat hau billi walla!
act nahi hai!
or jahan tak baat hai accounting main aani ki tau mujhya paise se bhi boht lagao hai :Wink: 
"that person who says : by money u can't buy almost everything doesn't know where to shop!"  main is bat pay yaqeen rakhti hoon!

humanity k baad meray liye sab se achi chiz paisa hai!
accounting main aa kara meri pehli pay 35000 se kam nahi or woh b 6 years ki mehnat se !
tau aur mujhay kya chahiye :Big Grin:

----------


## mizz_sabah

I go to Brunel Uni in Uxbridge in London - studyin law 1st year just finished!

----------


## volvo

ahan...achin baat hai Zahra...good going...

----------


## Shikari

am studying commerce ..passed matric in the field of computer science..

volvo uthaa lai lolzzz

----------


## glimmering_candle

well for everyone's informatioN!
i've just change dma idea of studies 
i m now preparing for ma Pre medical! :Big Grin: 
but m still happy with that!

----------

